# Let's See Your Bumps!



## Laura22 (Sep 29, 2010)

Argh! I just remembered I left my memory card at Matt's and I have work in an hour lol.

But I have a few pics of my bump at 9+1 weeks. I look pretty huge for 9 weeks!

I'll upload ASAP xx


----------



## PhoebeC (Sep 30, 2010)

Ill get Nathaniel to take one tonight. And then ill upload it.

We have belly at 2 weeks, nice and flat and toned, miss it 

I bought some maternity pants two weeks ago and they fell off me, put them on on monday and they fit, thats alot of growing.

xx


----------



## Laura22 (Sep 30, 2010)

Matt's got some of me from the other night so I'll pinch his memory card and upload it tonight. I swear, I look mahoosive lol xx


----------



## PhoebeC (Oct 1, 2010)

Laura22 said:


> Matt's got some of me from the other night so I'll pinch his memory card and upload it tonight. I swear, I look mahoosive lol xx



I forgot , but will do it over the weekend. I cant bend down any more


----------



## Laura22 (Oct 5, 2010)

Sorry it's taken a few days but I have had to take one on my phone hence why you can't see my face lol.

I'll get the other pics ASAP! This is me last night at 10 weeks and 1 day 

(told you I'm huge!)


----------



## Emmal31 (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice picture laura


----------



## PhoebeC (Oct 16, 2010)

I love your Bump!!! 

I have the photos, but dont know how to get them on to the computer, will text husband, might have to wait till hes off tomorrow.

The before and now haha, both beautiful very different xxx

I have the photos just no idea how to get them on here??

Its saying the file is too big, but i dont know how to make it smaller?? xx


----------



## grahams mum (Oct 16, 2010)

PhoebeC said:


> I love your Bump!!!
> 
> I have the photos, but dont know how to get them on to the computer, will text husband, might have to wait till hes off tomorrow.
> 
> ...



same situation i am not very clever with the computer


----------



## shiv (Oct 16, 2010)

Phoebe you could always upload it to something like photobucket and just post the link


----------



## smile4loubie (Oct 16, 2010)

As soon as i can get to a computer instead of my phone I'll upload one of my bump x x


----------



## PhoebeC (Oct 17, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=246565&id=734815090&saved#!/photo.php?fbid=480081425090&set=a.453921875090.246565.734815090
Well i think most people have facebook these days, so i have put before, and now on there. Huge change!!


----------



## smile4loubie (Oct 17, 2010)

It wont let me view it hun  facebook says content not found x


----------



## smile4loubie (Oct 17, 2010)

*My bump*

This is my bump at just over 8 weeks. 






Will upload scan pics in a little bit x


----------



## am64 (Oct 17, 2010)

loubie thats lovely hun xxx


----------



## am64 (Oct 17, 2010)

cant see yours either phoebe ....


----------



## smile4loubie (Oct 17, 2010)

am64 said:


> cant see yours either phoebe ....



prob because we arent friends on facebook yet x


----------



## Laura22 (Oct 18, 2010)

Loubie- I can't see yours. Says Photobucket and deleted. Phoebe, can't see yours either hun. Might get another picture tonight. After the scan, they say I am now at 14 weeks!!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2010)

Laura, you've still only got ?35 in the baby Fund! Send your man out to make more pennies!


----------



## Laura22 (Oct 18, 2010)

Haha! I need to update that at some point!


----------



## am64 (Oct 18, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> prob because we arent friends on facebook yet x



yes we are ??? ..or do ya mean friends with phoebe ?


----------



## smile4loubie (Oct 19, 2010)

with pheobe lol

and here you go laura x http://s748.photobucket.com/albums/xx127/smileloubie/Baby/


----------



## Laura22 (Oct 19, 2010)

The scans now say I am 14 weeks and 2 days and here's another picture I took this evening. Expanding much??


----------



## Lizzzie (Oct 19, 2010)

Expanding.....!

Very delicate descrete bump it is: mine just looks like a mound of fat at mo...... but it wasn't there before - honest!  i'll stick one up if i get chance......


----------



## Laura22 (Oct 30, 2010)

I've got another photo but I can't upload it until tomorrow lol. But keep them coming!


----------



## Laura22 (Nov 30, 2010)

Bringing this thread back into play!

Here I am at 20 weeks and 2 days


----------



## smile4loubie (Dec 2, 2010)

My bump at 12 weeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 prob my fav pic of bump so far


----------



## smile4loubie (Dec 2, 2010)

my bump at 14 weeks


----------

